# winter cover pool



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

Please could somebody help me with an advice as of where i could find a winter cover for the pool ,as we are in Portugal at the moment for another week and any advice of which one will be the best to purchase.We are in Caldas da Rainha area.Any advice will be much apreciated.

Many thanks

Yvonne


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

tottenham said:


> Please could somebody help me with an advice as of where i could find a winter cover for the pool ,as we are in Portugal at the moment for another week and any advice of which one will be the best to purchase.We are in Caldas da Rainha area.Any advice will be much apreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Yvonne


Hi Yvonne. Just sent you a PM


----------

